# Seca no Nordeste de Portugal



## Z13 (10 Out 2011 às 14:50)

Recebi hoje na minha caixa de correio uma comunicação da Câmara Municipal, assinada pelo presidente no dia 6 de Outubro, que alerta a população para a necessidade extrema de poupança de água, pois no actual estado das reservas apenas existe água para mais mês e meio...

Entre outras coisas passo a citar: "*(...) Hoje a água armazenada na barragem da Serra Serrada só garante mês e meio de abastecimento, período que pode ser reduzido, pois os sistemas nas aldeias estão a dar sinais de ruptura, o que obrigará a transportar água dos depósitos da cidade. (...) Os anos de 2004/2005 e de 2007 foram muito preocupantes, a situação pode piorar e não é de afastar uma situação de ruptura total, o que poderá representar uma verdadeira catástrofe. (...)*"


----------



## Norther (10 Out 2011 às 15:56)

Pode ser que a partir de dia 20 mais coisa menos coisa venha chuva e normalize a situação


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2011 às 16:31)

O problema de falta de água em Bragança já não é de agora. O que me parece é que a situação é cada vez mais grave. Provavelmente devido ao aumento do consumo de água.

Noticia da barragem da serra serrada datada de 14-01-2010:



> *Barragem da serra Serrada desperdiça água*
> 2010-01-14
> 
> Milhares de metros cúbicos de água estão a ser desperdiçados na barragem da serra Serrada, no Parque de Montesinho, porque a albufeira esgotou a capacidade de armazenamento.
> ...



Tinha ideia que da última vez que estive em Montesinho, num encontro meteoPT, de ter passado com o Z13 numas obras que seriam a nova barragem que iria pôr fim aos problemas de abastecimento de água no concelho. 

Pelos vistos a construção da barragem foi novamente adiada.

Noticia datada de 23-07-2011:



> *Barragem de Veiguinhas Novamente Adiada*
> 
> O projecto da Barragem de Veiguinhas está no papel há mais de 30 anos mas a construção tem sido sucessivamente adiada devido a questões de impacto ambiental. De importância estruturante para o abastecimento de água de parte significativa do Concelho de Bragança, esta barragem sempre foi considerada a solução economicamente mais aceitável, correspondendo a um investimento de sete milhões de euros, e ambientalmente mais favorável. As alternativas seriam o transporte de água do Azibo para Bragança ou a bombagem de água da barragem de Gostei para tratamento na Estação de Montesinho.
> A interferência da barragem com parte da reserva natural do Parque de Montesinho é apontada como a principal razão para o novo adiamento da construção, no entanto mesmo algumas organizações ambientais apoiam o avanço da obras, como forma de evitar as graves secas cíclicas que afectam a zona de Bragança.


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2011 às 18:45)

Esperemos que chova em condições até Dezembro, senão isto fica complicado.


.


----------



## Z13 (10 Out 2011 às 18:46)

AnDré disse:


> Tinha ideia que da última vez que estive em Montesinho, num encontro meteoPT, de ter passado com o Z13 numas obras que seriam a nova barragem que iria pôr fim aos problemas de abastecimento de água no concelho.
> 
> Pelos vistos a construção da barragem foi novamente adiada.
> 
> Noticia datada de 23-07-2011:



É bem verdade... os ambientalistas (mais especificamente o ICN) mantém uma posição inflexível sobre esta nova barragem... 

Como em tudo na vida, quando os fundamentalismos se sobrepõem ao bom-senso...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2011 às 22:41)

*Barragem de Sambade já enche*

Domingo, 6 de Julho de 2008

Já começou a encher a barragem de Sambade, em Alfândega da Fé. Vai dar de beber, em quantidade e qualidade, àquele concelho e a algumas freguesias do concelho vizinho de Vila Flor, situadas no vale da Vilariça. Esta é uma das seis grandes barragens que a empresa intermunicipal Águas de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (ATMAD), tem concluídas ou em fase de conclusão, em toda a região, para abastecimento público. 
A de Veiguinhas, em Bragança, está em fase de Avaliação de Impacte Ambiental. A barragem de Sambade, que foi visitada por responsáveis e técnicos da empresa, está fechada desde Maio e neste momento já tem armazenados 105 mil metros cúbicos de água. "Pensamos que antes do próximo Inverno estará cheia para abastecer toda a comunidade", perspectivou Alexandre Chaves, presidente do Conselho de Administração da ATMAD. A par da barragem foi construída uma Estação de Tratamento de Água. Foram instalados também cerca de 30 quilómetros de condutas adutoras para abastecer algumas povoações. 
Alexandre Chaves garante que, "a partir de Novembro", as populações que hão-de beber água de Sambade podem contar com "qualidade, quantidade, fiabilidade e segurança". A barragem foi construída pelo método de aterro, "o mais adequado a este tipo de barragens". Daí que Alexandre Chaves não tema que venha a acontecer o mesmo que na de Valtorno/Mourão, em Vila Flor, que já está a funcionar. Aquele equipamento, construído em betão, revelou fissuras algum tempo depois de entrar em funcionamento. Aberturas subterrâneas por onde se escoava alguma água. Foi necessário gastar mais 150 mil euros para resolver o problema. 
Por ser construída por aterro, o presidente da ATMAD pensa o problema não se colocará a Sambade. Pelo sim, pelo não, está a decorrer a primeira fase de enchimento, que há-de revelar se houve falhas na construção. "Se os houver será necessário pôr-lhes termo", notou, observando que, até ao momento, "não há registo de qualquer perda da água armazenada". 
Para além de Sambade, cuja inauguração oficial será presidida, em breve, "por quem de direito", estão também a armazenar água as barragens de Valtorno/Mourão, em Vila Flor, e Pinhão, nos limites dos concelhos de Sabrosa e Vila Pouca de Aguiar. Falta concluir e fechar a barragem das Olgas, em Torre de Moncorvo e a da Ferradosa, em Freixo de Espada à Cinta. 
"Estão em estado adiantado de construção e pensamos fechá-las ainda durante este Verão", afiançou Alexandre Chaves. E revelou que a de Pretarouca, em Lamego, está concluída "até ao final deste ano". O investimento total feito pela ATMAD no abastecimento público de água em toda a região é de 250 milhões de euros. 
Das 2200 origens que existiam antes de 2001 passou-se para 26. Para além das novas barragens houve intervenções para melhorar algumas existentes. "É um salto qualitativo do terceiro para o primeiro mundo", entende Alexandre Chaves. Os investimentos incidiram nos 31 concelhos que aderiram ao sistema intermunicipal de águas. De fora permanecem Carrazeda de Ansiães, Miranda do Douro, Vimioso e Penedono. 
Eduardo Pinto 

Fonte: http://gerotempo.blogspot.com/2008/07/barragem-de-sambade-j-enche.html

*Bragança: População continua a ser abastecida de água por camiões cisterna*

Sexta-feira, 14 de Dezembro de 2007

O presidente da Câmara de Bragança, Jorge Nunes, garantiu hoje que não faltará água nas torneiras da cidade apesar do abastecimento à população continuar a ser garantido com recurso a camiões cisterna. "Não encaramos sequer a hipótese de fazer cortes de água à população", assegurou o autarca num debate na assembleia municipal. 
Jorge Nunes reforçou que "nem que seja necessário transportar toda a água" para consumo, a população não será afectada no abastecimento. O município de Bragança está a viver uma situação inédita no país com a barragem da Serra Serrada, que abastece cerca de 30 mil habitantes, praticamente vazia, apesar de ainda em Julho estar na sua capacidade máxima de armazenamento e do Verão favorável. Desde quarta-feira que dois camiões cisterna fazem duas viagens diárias entre Bragança e Macedo de Cavaleiros para transportar água da albufeira do Azibo para os depósitos da capital de distrito.
Este é o primeiro de seis níveis de um plano de contingência que, a partir da próxima terça-feira será reforçado para o nível quatro, triplicando os meios envolvidos, segundo anunciou o autarca. Desta forma, o presidente da Câmara de Bragança garante que a água não vai faltar aos munícipes e pretende prolongar o processo até ocorrer um pico de chuva, que espera seja para breve.
A oposição na autarquia responsabilizou Jorge Nunes pela situação, com a vereação do PS a acusar o edil de "má gestão da água por alegadamente "gastar as reservas em produção de energia esquecendo-se que este é o único ponto de abastecimento à população". Jorge Nunes reconheceu que neste Verão não houve necessidade de abrir a barragem tão cedo como em anos anteriores e que só a 16 de Julho começou a ser feito o abastecimento a partir da Serra da Serrada.
A albufeira tem capacidade de armazenamento de 1,2 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, que dariam para quase meio ano sem chuva e sem sistemas alternativos, de acordo com os consumos médios mensais de sete mil metros cúbicos divulgados pela autarquia. Jorge Nunes reiterou que o problema de Bragança só será resolvido com a construção de uma segunda barragem, a de Veiguinhas. 
A oposição apoia o empreendimento, mas alega que, enquanto não forem ultrapassados os obstáculos ambientais que têm impedido de avançar o projecto com 20 anos, o autarca deve procurar alternativas. O autarca insiste na barragem de Veiguinhas que vai ser alvo de um terceiro estudo de impacte ambiental por estar projectada para o Parque Natural de Montesinho. Se Veiguinhas não avançar no próximo ano, Jorge Nunes reiterou a sua intenção de promover um referendo local para perguntar à população se prefere a barragem ou preservar um pedaço ínfimo de vegetação de Montesinho".

Fonte: http://gerotempo.blogspot.com/2007/12/bragana-populao-continua-ser-abastecida.html


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2011 às 11:30)

*Bragança está a ficar sem água*


> As reservas da única barragem que abastece a cidade rondam os 15% e o tempo seco só tem piorado a situação. A autarquia informa a população que só existe água para mais 45 dias
> 
> A solução passaria pela construção de uma nova barragem no Parque de Montesinho. Um projecto com décadas, sempre chumbado pelo Ministério do Ambiente.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1337 (12 Out 2011 às 14:20)

De facto tem mesmo de chover. por cá o rio lima está no limite. Nunca vi o rio tão baixo no mes de outubro. Preocupante esta situação.


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2011 às 14:21)

Hoje no jornal da tarde da SIC(?) ia falar sobre isto


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2011 às 16:58)

*População de Bragança vai ser abastecida por camiões cisterna*


> O caso é inédito no país e é justificado pelo executivo municipal com a falta de capacidade de armazenamento de água
> 
> O abastecimento de água à população de Bragança vai ser assegurado a partir da próxima semana por camiões cisterna devido às baixas reservas no armazenamento, que obrigaram a câmara a avançar para um plano de contingência.
> 
> ...



Não é assim tão inédito


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2011 às 17:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não é assim tão inédito



Não, aconteceu pelo menos em 2007, que ainda me recordo de ler notícias sobre isso.


----------



## Costa (12 Out 2011 às 18:00)

vince disse:


> não, aconteceu pelo menos em 2007, que ainda me recordo de ler notícias sobre isso.



E em 2005


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Out 2011 às 11:07)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2011*

Olá a todos!
Aproxima-se a época do ano em que eu me torno activo no Fórum está-se a a acabar a minha "hibernação"! Este meu comentário é só para alertar que  a situação em Bragança é dramática ao nível das reservas hídricas, e falo com conhecimento de causa, uma vez que tenho acesso a dados que a maioria dos cidadãos não tem. Portanto é mesmo bom que comece a chover se não a água irá acabar no final deste mês...Para assegurar o normal abastecimento seriam necessários 70 camiões cisterna a trabalhar 24h/dia...não é fácil, cerca de um milhão de euros/mês...e aproveito para informar também que ao contrário de alguns comentários que tenho lido em blogs em que o problema da falta de água se deve ao facto da mesma ser aproveitada para as mini-hídricas  produzirem energia eléctrica é completamente falso uma vez que a água é "turbinada" a montante da ETA (estação de tratamento de águas) ou seja depois de "turbinada" vai para o consumo!


----------



## Bergidum (13 Out 2011 às 13:05)

Lamentablemente a seca afecta a todo o NW peninsular, mentres o resto de Europa non ten problemas. En Galicia, León, Zamora,...ha restriccions de agua em moitos lugares (e incendios lamentablemente). Que chova já...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2011 às 17:58)

Trata-se de um período seco por ausência de precipitação ou, com alguma lógica, a persistência de altos valores de temperatura que favorecem o aumento do consumo de água e a evaporação?


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2011 às 18:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Trata-se de um período seco por ausência de precipitação ou, com alguma lógica, a persistência de altos valores de temperatura que favorecem o aumento do consumo de água e a evaporação?




Em termos pluviométricos o ano até nem se portou mal. A estação meteorológica de Bragança registou, no ano hidrológico de 2010-2011, 907mm (na normal de 1971-2000 o valor médio anual é de 758mm). Relativamente aos valores de temperatura a situação foi bem distinta. As brutais anomalias de temperatura que se verificaram nos meses de Abril, Maio e agora também em Outubro poderão ter alguma responsabilidade nesta situação.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2011 às 23:11)

*Camiões cisterna começaram a reforçar reservas de Bragança por 10 mil euros por dia*

A Câmara de Bragança activou hoje um plano de contingência com seis camiões cisterna a transportarem água para os depósitos da cidade, numa operação que custa dez mil euros por dia aos cofres do município. Ainda durante esta semana, o número de camiões subirá para nove, fazendo “cinco a seis viagens por dia” da albufeira do Azibo, no concelho vizinho de Macedo de Cavaleiros, e será assim “até chover em quantidade suficiente que reponha as reservas no sistema de abastecimento”, segundo disse o vice-presidente da autarquia.
Rui Caseiro sublinhou que “esta não é nenhuma solução para o problema, mas apenas uma ajuda para minimizar os efeitos negativos que possam ocorrer e para evitar que haja uma ruptura” no abastecimento de água à população. Os autotanques de várias corporações de bombeiros voluntários do distrito de Bragança estão a transportar diariamente cerca de mil metros cúbicos de água tratada que é depositada directamente nos reservatórios. Os cerca de 30 mil habitantes da cidade e aldeias limítrofes abastecidos pelo sistema consumem entre sete a oito mil metros cúbicos por dia.
O Outono sem chuva é apontado como factor responsável por as reservas estarem a esgotar-se, com todas as escorrências secas, tanto as que alimentam as linhas de água que servem de captação alternativa como as da barragem da Serra Serrada. Aquela que é a única reserva de água para abastecimento à população é utilizada apenas a partir do início do verão e tem capacidade para garantir o abastecimento durante meio ano sem chuva, um prazo que se esgota dentro de um mês.
Com as reservas a bater no fundo e sem previsões de chuva, a autarquia decidiu avançar com o plano de contingência para evitar o pior e que deverá vigorar por vários dias, de acordo com as estimativas do autarca. “*Há previsões de chuva para o próximo fim-de-semana, mas são previsões de chuvas ligeiras, isso não passará mais do que amaciar o pó,* o que nós aguardamos é que chova em quantidades suficientes para que as águas de escorrências quer para a barragem de Serra Serrada, quer para as linhas de água se façam sentir, e então aí haverá condições de terminarmos esta operação”, declarou.
Segundo Rui Caseiro, a autarquia está a tentar que as reservas aguentem, caso contrário seria “uma situação de catástrofe sem capacidade de resposta mesmo a nível nacional”. “Fizemos uma consulta à Protecção Civil nacional e, no caso mais grave de uma situação de rutura, fomos informados que os custos rondariam 1,8 milhões de euros por mês. Seriam necessários 70 camiões se a barragem bater no fundo e não existem esses meios a nível nacional para fazer face a essa necessidade”, concretizou.
O município não coloca, para já, a adopção de outro tipo de medidas como o racionamento no abastecimento e conta com a colaboração da população que já é visível nos consumos registados, inferiores a igual período do ano passado.

Fonte: PÚBLICO


----------



## Z13 (19 Out 2011 às 16:04)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte: *Jornal Nordeste*


----------



## Bergidum (19 Out 2011 às 22:29)

Un desastre la cosecha de castaña este año por aquí también...Se salvan los castaños situados cerca de cursos de agua, en los que la castaña es de buena calidad. Los otros, pocas y de mala calidad.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Out 2011 às 18:24)

> *Abastecimento de água - Actualização* 21-10-2011
> 
> 1 - O volume útil armazenado na barragem de Serra de Serrada em 21OUT2011 é de 300.000 m3 o que corresponde a 20% da sua capacidade total útil (valor teórico) (menos -24% que no mesmo período de 2010).
> 
> ...


© Câmara Municipal de Bragança


Vamos esperar pela actualização após as primeiras chuvas deste Outono.


----------

